# I Will Harden Pharaoh's Heart



## JM (Sep 2, 2007)

sermon link

This is a very powerful sermon, hope you are blessed by it.


----------



## jbergsing (Sep 2, 2007)

I've downloaded it and look forward to listening to it tomorrow evening. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Herald (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link. This boy Don Fortner sure can preach it!


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 2, 2007)

When I started my journey into a reformed mindset I no longer knew how to preach the gospel. I had been using an arminian approach for years and I couldn't imagine what to do next. It was discovering Don Fortner that set my mind at ease. It was such a relief to hear the gospel presented in a way that glorified the Father by standing on the doctrines of grace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JM (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry folks, I should have included a link for the PDF.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 3, 2007)

I listened to this sermon yesterday. This preacher is scary, but it is good.


----------



## reformedman (Sep 3, 2007)

very good post thank you.
Bob V. could you post a link to the message of the gospel that you refer to? Was it from sermonaudio or radio?


----------



## JM (Sep 3, 2007)

I found this METHODS OF EVANGELISM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Augusta (Sep 4, 2007)

Good sermon, his voice and and speaking style just add to the impact of it.


----------



## Israelite (Sep 6, 2007)

On the same subject, i remember listening to this sermon a few times in 2006 and enjoyed it.

The Hardening of Pharaoh By Hal Brunson.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=4704223715


----------



## caddy (Sep 6, 2007)

This is very good.  



JM said:


> I found this METHODS OF EVANGELISM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Israelite (Sep 6, 2007)

JM said:


> I found this METHODS OF EVANGELISM.


----------

